# Will a heat gun cure a screen printed shirt?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

can a heat gun be used to cure a screen printed design? i know it can be used to flash cure it, but what about curing it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, blow air long enough over the print and it can fully cure it. Not the most reliable method, but it works in a pinch.


----------



## HMDClothing.com (Apr 24, 2009)

yes, it works just fine. Thats all I can afford to use right now and every shirt I've done has been fine. As long as the ink doesnt crack when you pull on the shirt, you should be ok. I usually do 3 passes over the logo with about 20 seconds between passes to let the shirt cool a little. Then stretch the print out and make sure the ink doesnt crack. If it does, hit that spot again. Dont hold the gun too close.


----------



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

HMDClothing.com said:


> yes, it works just fine. Thats all I can afford to use right now and every shirt I've done has been fine. As long as the ink doesnt crack when you pull on the shirt, you should be ok. I usually do 3 passes over the logo with about 20 seconds between passes to let the shirt cool a little. Then stretch the print out and make sure the ink doesnt crack. If it does, hit that spot again. Dont hold the gun too close.


that's all i can afford right now too. good to know it should work. we're doing pretty small runs (10 - 20) at a time, so should be okay =)


----------



## HMDClothing.com (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah thats around what I do. Its a pain in the a$$ cause it takes longer and my back is usually sore by the time I'm done but hey, what can ya do? At least theres a way. Works great. Like I said, the stretch test is the key to knowing its cured. Also keep the heat back a little further on lighter color shirts cause for me, they tend to discolor when they get too hot. Good luck!


----------



## trueremnant (Oct 25, 2009)

HMDClothing.com said:


> yes, it works just fine. Thats all I can afford to use right now and every shirt I've done has been fine. As long as the ink doesnt crack when you pull on the shirt, you should be ok. I usually do 3 passes over the logo with about 20 seconds between passes to let the shirt cool a little. Then stretch the print out and make sure the ink doesnt crack. If it does, hit that spot again. Dont hold the gun too close.


So if I pull and there is still cracking should I keep curing until that doesn't happen anymore AT ALL? I have sections that are larger that don't crack but then I have font that is smaller and cracks and is kind of rough. Is there such thing as curing too long. I don't mean burning the shirt but can you damage the ink? One more question....has anyone found its better to cure right after or does it matter if you wait a bit? Thanks!!


----------



## DennisHarbour (May 2, 2010)

Do you have a flash dryer, I have thrown a small job in the laundry dryer on high after flash curing just to make sure they were 'cooked'.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

trueremnant said:


> So if I pull and there is still cracking should I keep curing until that doesn't happen anymore AT ALL? I have sections that are larger that don't crack but then I have font that is smaller and cracks and is kind of rough. Is there such thing as curing too long. I don't mean burning the shirt but can you damage the ink? One more question....has anyone found its better to cure right after or does it matter if you wait a bit? Thanks!!


If the larger sections are curing, then your smaller fonts should be cured too-as long as your heat is uniform. Ink will still crack, even if fully cured, if you stretch the garment long enough.  A small font can't take too much stretching. It's not a rubber band. 

Try washing the garment a couple of times and see if the ink runs.

It doesn't matter when you cure plastisol ink. Letting it sit will not make it dry at all. It needs heat for that.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DennisHarbour said:


> Do you have a flash dryer, I have thrown a small job in the laundry dryer on high after flash curing just to make sure they were 'cooked'.


This may work with some water based inks, but it will not get hot enough to cure plastisol.


----------



## Texsource Ronnie (Aug 24, 2010)

put it in the oven at 320 degrees for at least 1 min, this will be quicker than a heat gun not knowing.always do a crack test to make sure the ink does not crack, if it does you will get IT BACK.


----------



## trueremnant (Oct 25, 2009)

Texsource Ronnie said:


> put it in the oven at 320 degrees for at least 1 min, this will be quicker than a heat gun not knowing.always do a crack test to make sure the ink does not crack, if it does you will get IT BACK.


This is too funny....what do you put the shirt on when you do this method?? It doesn't take on a smell?


----------

